# Happy New Year!!



## Elena (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, it's just past midnight here in UK and I wanted to wish all the lovely Slippertalk folks a very happy, healthy and prosperous New Year filled with orchid blooms 

Have a good one, everyone!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks and Happy New Year to you and yours, Elena!

And to everyone else here at Slippertalk as well!


----------



## ORG (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks and happy New Year also from Germany

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## shakkai (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year Elena & everyone! Best wishes for a wonderful bloom filled 2009!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 31, 2008)

thanks to all, and to all a wish for a safe, healthy and happy new year


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 31, 2008)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL PAPHIOPEDILUM LOVERS!!!!!!!*:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


Ramon


----------



## Gilda (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy New Year to all !!!


----------



## Heather (Dec 31, 2008)

We're about 8 minutes away here - Happy New Year to ALL!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 1, 2009)

I wish a Happy New Year to all of us, a lot of health, good discussions and great pictures!!!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 1, 2009)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR* to all you folks out there in slipperland! Seen and unseen!
Now, how is everyone spending there day?? I'm putting 13 hours in at work


----------



## TADD (Jan 1, 2009)

Drinking a Bloody Mary and nursing a good night....


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 1, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR* to all you folks out there in slipperland! Seen and unseen!
> Now, how is everyone spending there day?? I'm putting 13 hours in at work



too bad for you Rick, but I know the situation: as an IT-Guy in a bank, I used to work on this 1 jan for about 40 years! Today is my first official retirement day! I am a pensionair now!! Jean


----------



## TADD (Jan 1, 2009)

I would hate to work for Microsoft and their Zune division.....


----------



## Heather (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations Jean! 

I was up until 3am....we celebrated on both coasts which was nice.  Watched the film Mongol which was really good. 

Think we're going to watch another movie today and just relax, mostly.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 1, 2009)

TADD said:


> I would hate to work for Microsoft and their Zune division.....



as nobody else has been talking about IT in this thread (as far as I got it), I suppose that you adressed my post! 

As english or american is not my mother tongue, I do not understand the 'Zune division' part of your statement! Nevertheless I may tell you, that 40 years ago, nobody imagined to have to talk about / work with Microsoft! I can assure you that this was rather hard for most of the old 'Main-framers' I know! Jean


--- Thanks Heather  ---


----------



## Heather (Jan 1, 2009)

Zune is the Microsoft version of the iPod, and like everything else about Microsoft, it sucks. 

(yeah, I know, I'm biased...moreso than even I used to be!) :rollhappy:


----------



## TADD (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry JeanLux, their MP3 division crashed last night at midnight.. Y2k9??? oke:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 1, 2009)

I went to bed at 10:30 last night, painfully sober and with no sense of celebration whatsoever. 

It's been 65 degrees F, then 30, then 50, and 10, snowy, rainy, windy, icy, humid, dry--what that adds up to for me is a wicked sinus infection, throat infection and a fever. Today, I'm hanging out with Claritin, Ibuprofen and propped up at my drawing board, with the Looney Tunes marathon on as comforting background, seeing if I can't wreck the piece I've been working on since last Friday so I can be even more angry. I hate, hate, hate being sick and doing nothing. It also sucks because nothing sounds good to eat. Who the hell wants to have soup for dinner on New Year's Day? I should be seated in front of my Christmas present (a Wii), playing one of the many, pleasantly addictive and inane sports games and pounding honey, whiskey and lemon shots for my throat and to maintain proper liver and brain function. 

Heather, you're such a cheerleader. Wait till it's an iWorld--the way you guys carry on, you'd think it was! It's growing, but the market share is still not worth hackers' time to target you really. 

Happy New Year, everyone--health, happiness and prosperity for all in 2009. (I can wish at least.)


----------



## Heather (Jan 1, 2009)

What channel is the looney tunes marathon on? That sounds good! GOOOO Robin!!!! (see, I can cheer for things other than Apple!) 

Get better honey!


----------



## shakkai (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, at least some of us in the IT industry get holidays! There are still plenty of us 'mainframe' people left, Jean!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 1, 2009)

I didn't think asking "how are you going to spend your day" would be so DEPRESSING. Come on people! there's orchids abound you! cheers! Hell, I'm being dumped on by ER docs with snouty nose kids! AND I'm smilling


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 1, 2009)

Jean, congratulations on retirement. You'll wonder how you had time to work all day pretty soon.

Robin, I hope you are feeling better now. Not a fun way to start a new year.

For everyone, I hope 2009 is healthy and happy!


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year 


Wishing you... 
12 Months of Happiness, 
52 Weeks of Healthy Orchids, 
365 Days of Good Health, 
8760 Hours of Love, 
525600 Minutes of Blessings & 
3153000 Seconds of Joy!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 1, 2009)

congratulations jean! I hope you can stay retired. I used to be a computer lab proctor on a dec-10 system when I first went to college; I once for the heck of it typed 'crash' into the command line one night when I was really bored, and when it gave me an 'enter password' prompt, I very carefully and quickly logged off. 

better to spend a day doing nothing and getting better, than fussing getting nothing good done and still be sick the next day...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, Robin, take it easy and feel better soon!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2009)

Happy New Year! 
Quiet night-it was too cold to go out!  and lots of work on plants on the First!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 2, 2009)

You guys are sweethearts. Thank you. No, I don't feel much better yet, but this isn't fatal, it just feels like it! If I were a superstitious person, I would in fact wonder what starting the year off this way meant, but I'm not.


----------



## P-chan (Jan 3, 2009)

*Happy New Year to all...* We had a quiet time at home with my 3 children! What fun! I'm hoping that all of you have a great year ahead, and great blooming!! :smitten:


----------

